
Ask HN: What are some good blogs/books on positioning yourself as a developer? - williamkennedy
One of my favorite blog posts is by Patio11 where he talks about how you should position yourself as a programmer (i.e help the business make more money)<p>The blog post can be found here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kalzumeus.com&#x2F;2011&#x2F;10&#x2F;28&#x2F;dont-call-yourself-a-programmer&#x2F; which goes into various details of why you should not call yourself a programmer.<p>Does anyone have any more books on the topic?
======
davewiner
This is the best book I've read on positioning. The anecdotes might be a
little dated now, but the concepts are solid.

[https://www.amazon.com/Positioning-Battle-Your-Al-
Ries/dp/00...](https://www.amazon.com/Positioning-Battle-Your-Al-
Ries/dp/0071373586)

